# Field Project



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

We live at the top of a hill on a Cul De Sac, and have a gate that leads to a walking trail next to us. Oncor (electric company) moves the field like once a quarter so I decided to try and tackle it myself in an effort to keep the weeds down and make it look nicer. I didn't think to make a journal at first and mowed it already, so I took a pic of the left side in front of our neighbors house so you get an idea of what it looked like prior to the first cut.

The field had Bermuda sod on part of it originally and is full of every weed in the book haha.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

I started the mow, and my 15 year old Toro rotary mower locked up and the motor blew 🤦🏻‍♂️. I went and bought a mew mower the following day and completed the mow. I mowed it 5 times lowering it down to about 2.5" amd then sprayed the entire field with Celsius at the max rate to kill the weeds off. Here is the after pic, and a shot of my new rotary mower.


----------



## sam36 (Apr 14, 2020)

I get bit by that bug too every now and then. I'll see a vacant field and think mowing it down and dumping Celsius on it sounds fun lol.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

sam36 said:


> I get bit by that bug too every now and then. I'll see a vacant field and think mowing it down and dumping Celsius on it sounds fun lol.


😂😂😂


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Interesting project... following.

Forget the empty fields; I've considered doing this to some of my neighbors' yards.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> Interesting project... following.
> 
> Forget the empty fields; I've considered doing this to some of my neighbors' yards.


The struggle is real. There has been a lot of neighbors yards I've wanted to save haha.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@Txmx583 , great project!


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

:thumbup: OHHH brand spanking new mower :nod:

Will be following this thread 

Now go to the biggest hill you can find and throw the mower off. Then you won't be scared to use it properly.
Clean scratched used mower you know its loved. 
:bandit: But a 5yr old mower that is as shiney as the day it was bought. Somethig is suss :bandit:


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Applied a second app of Celsius since there are quite a bit of weeds growing now that weren't visible last week. Going to mow again in a few days.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Mowed the field again, got it down to 2" HOC now. It's super bumpy and uneven but I do not plan on leveling it or even attempting unless I can get free dirt.

I spread some weed and feed and sprayed the remaining crab grass with image. Only using cheap fert on this project to test how it works. Picked up Walmart brand weed and feed on clearance for $6!!

Throw er down!!!


----------

